# cyno afra gurus



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

Are the hara gallireya reef and purple lupingu too close in coloration to have success in a 6' 125? I've seen varying pics of the purple lupingu. Some are a deep blue/purple and some are light blue. Or is just safer to stay away from any blue-barred fish if I already have the purple lupingu?


----------



## Ryan82 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it will work. I had a question about afras a while back, and I was given advice by a knowledgeable cynotilapia keeper. He mentioned that he has cyno afra sp hara, cyno afra purple lupingo, and cyno lion in the same tank, and he has a 125g like you. However, like any other situation with combining mbuna, just because it works for one person doesn't mean that it will work for the next. There are many factors involved including the temperament of each individual fish. Here's the link to the other thread:

viewtopic.php?p=1702088

I would try it based on others success, and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

Word. I was looking for something from why_spyder regarding my question. I must have missed that one. Thanks man.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just to clarify; Are you inquiring about the Lion or Afra variant from Lupingu?

The Lion variant is shown below.... I would not keep them with Hara because the female Lupingu look A LOT like female Hara.

If you are thinking of keeping Hara with the Afra variant, I don't see where it would be a problem, at all. The Lupingu afra looks very similar to most of all the afra & I have kept most of them with Hara in a 75 with desirable results. Likoma, Nkhata Bay, & Jalo Reef specifically.


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

this is what I purchased:
http://bluegrassaquatics.com/catalog/pr ... tegory/26/

The big male is still only around two inches and does not color up all the time. I have yet to see any trace of yellow on him though. He is much lighter than the pic on bga's site but his vertical bars do go up into his dorsal fin. The females are all solid dark blue. I'd say very close to the blue right behind your fish's gills. I'm pretty sure they are the fish described on the site judging by their colors so far. I'm at work right now. I'll see if I can get a pick when I get home.
Thanks.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

That is the Afra Lupingu.... You shoud be ok. My only concern would be the males confusing the females. Having plenty of females of each would go a long way to alleviating that concern... (5+)

You may want to PM why spyder also. He has both species & would know for certain if they can be kept together.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't had issues with either the "Lion"-type or the "afra/zebroides"-type with Hara in the past - and I still keep the _C. zebroides_ Lupingu with my Hara to this day...


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

why_spyder said:


> I haven't had issues with either the "Lion"-type or the "afra/zebroides"-type with Hara in the past - and I still keep the _C. zebroides_ Lupingu with my Hara to this day...


This has been my experience also. I have never had _C. zebroides_ Lupingu but assumed they would work as well with Hara as say Nkhata Bay, Likoma, Jalo Reef, etc...


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks for the replies


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's my fish. I am still uncertain. He looks to have a bit of both of the types discussed here? Granted, he's still only around 2.25-2.5"


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

That is the Lion type.


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks man


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

So it looks like their site has the fish labeled incorrectly, they sent me the wrong fish or they just use the term "Purple Lupingu" to cover several different variants of fish. :-?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Baggly said:


> So it looks like their site has the fish labeled incorrectly, they sent me the wrong fish or they just use the term "Purple Lupingu" to cover several different variants of fish. :-?


Sadly, this is not that uncommon... That is why I look & ask for specifics before I commit to buy. Knowing the specific collection point is a really big deal with me... Do you have females of the same fish or is he just a single...


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

I have females. Unfortunately, when I bought nine, only two or three were females :x. Right now I have two or three males and three or four females. I know for sure I have at least two males. Another I am still uncertain. The dominant male is the only one whoever really shows off his stripes. I've seen a sub dom color up on occasion as well. He doesn't seem to be getting picked on (for now). The other males had to go real quick as the dom male was having no part of their company. 
I know the chances of 2m/3f working long term is slim to none. Hopefully I can find a couple more females. The fish will be moving into a 125 in about a month so maybe two males will work, who knows. I know trying to find a few females online is gonna suck though


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

The ones that I have are not that aggressive.. They don't get big either. 3.5" tops.

If you are putting these guys in a 6' tank, I have no doubt that 2M/3F will work. I had a similar ratio in a 40 breeder without issue...


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Baggly said:


> So it looks like their site has the fish labeled incorrectly, they sent me the wrong fish or they just use the term "Purple Lupingu" to cover several different variants of fish. :-?


In the past, they had even used one of my YouTube videos of my C. afra to go along with the photo they show.... which I am glad they took my video down so that people aren't associating me and my fish with theirs.... :thumb:


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

I second what cantrell says, a 6foot tank with proper rockwork is PLENTY big for that group. If aggression remains a problem, might I suggest adding some other "misc" fish, but I'm sure you know that technique.
Nice to hear others mixing it up w/Hara's, my Hara group sticks to it's own when breeding is concerned. Anyone kept the 'Luwino Reef' variant?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Spyder, I would've had them take that video down asap.


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, so I received eight males and one female in my nine fish order. Astonishing. The last unknown colored up a bit and was promptly taken care of. I am now down to one each. They get along great with each other and all the rest of the fish. They are the least aggressive fish in my tank (labs, red zebras). Anyone ever keep just a pair of these guys? I'm debating on getting rid of them or trying somehow to find a few more females. As of right now though, the tank seems happy.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I've had a decent track record with keeping just a pair of _Cynotilapia_ in the past - if the male isn't beating on the female then they will probably get along just fine. If the pair mix well with the rest, and you like how they look/act - I'd keep them. Adding girls can happen later on.... if you think it's necessary.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

why_spyder said:


> I've had a decent track record with keeping just a pair of _Cynotilapia_ in the past - if the male isn't beating on the female then they will probably get along just fine. If the pair mix well with the rest, and you like how they look/act - I'd keep them. Adding girls can happen later on.... if you think it's necessary.


What the Cyno guru said.
And sorry about that ratio man, that sux.
I've often started w/multiple females, but have always had them naturally dwindle to just the pair, and like Brian says, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Everything is chill right now. The female is still bigger than the male so maybe he's a bit intimidated? lol. He just seems to be in his own little world. He never chases her, never chases anyone. He's probably the most relaxed fish in the tank. The labs and zebras are breeding like crazy but these two just swim around and mind their own business.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Baggly said:


> Thanks for the replies. Everything is chill right now. The female is still bigger than the male so maybe he's a bit intimidated? lol. He just seems to be in his own little world. He never chases her, never chases anyone. He's probably the most relaxed fish in the tank. The labs and zebras are breeding like crazy but these two just swim around and mind their own business.


Most cynotilapia are fairly laid back IME. Hara definitely stand their ground more than the rest but are'nt ruthless either.


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

Well it looks like I was wrong about what I had on all counts. I added two more almost mature females to what I thought was one male and one female who are now in a 125. Well, turns out both the fish I had all along were male. The sub dominant one just never colored up and was light blue all the time. Now I know why I hadn't had any fry from them yet lol. And the much smaller one I had in a separate/hospital tank who I thought was a male is a female. I removed her because she was always up by the intake. I know how it was not because she was a beat up male, she just had two males always harassing her. With two other females in there now she seems just fine.
And now that I have three females, the sub dominant male who got along just fine with the other male without any females around is getting his butt kicked. I watched them closely just to be sure. It's amazing how quickly these fish can flash their colors. I know he has to go, but I find it quite entertaining how the sub dom will peak his head out of his rock, look around nervously to make sure the other male is on the other side of the tank and dart to a female, instantly flash his colors and do his dance. The dom male somehow always catches wind of this and races to put an end to it. I haven't seen any violence, just chasing, but the evidence is in the sub doms fins. They are getting frayed a bit. It's a bummer because they are both beautiful fish.
These dudes are horn-dogs too. I finally added some juvenile hara and they are both trying to mate with these little 1.5"ers


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

So it looks like many of the cynotilapia have been renamed? I am confused again as exactly which fish I have. Here is my guy all grown up. What would his name be? Thanks.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Definitely a "sp. Lion-type".


----------

